# I forgot the school that someone told me please help me



## Carbon (Apr 25, 2002)

I forgot the name of the school and the address of it when someone told me the Kempo school near Grapevine, Texas.

I was going to visit it the other day and I couldn't remember where it was?

So If someone has a good idea of who told me this information or where it is, I know I could look for grapevine kempo or something I've tried that and I didn't find anything.

So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Kirk (Apr 26, 2002)

I think it was Vince Fuess that recommended the school to you.
Maybe you can PM him.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 26, 2002)

How can I PM him?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *How can I PM him? *



Click here and then select the "Send vincefuess a Private Message!" link.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 27, 2002)

You can also check out Tommy Burks, Keith Gorum, and Rick Fowler while in the area.  

If intersted email me and I will give you their phone #s or websites.
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

May be a resource as well.
:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 4, 2002)

Good idea!!!  I have never used online yellow pages before.  Yes, I can install a hub and router and get a network up, I do webpage stuff, and am on a computer at work.... but speak of not seeing the forest for the trees.  Lots of Kenpo in the area, lots of small towns, sorta getting to be like L.A. circa 1977.  Look in Arlington, Huerst, Euliss, Bedford, as well as Dallas, Grapevine, and Fort Worth.  Many, many more towns, almost all the way up to Denton now.

Have fun and train hard.
-Michael B.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Let's not get carried away!  LOL
:shrug:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 4, 2002)

... the more the merrier (and more likely he will find somewhere to train where he "connects"), besides, getting around in the Dallas area now bites!!!  Once again the most important factor comes to play ...  you know, LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION.  Your way he can hit the Kenpo schools closest and report back to us what it is really like in the Dallas area now days.

-MB


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Then he can call me and set up with the distance Training Program with me.  LOL

:asian: 

By the way...... yes I will help you with most of the weapon sets you want.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 4, 2002)

... I am in no rush for the sets, but did not tape myself lo those 15 years ago.  Anyhow, what is your long distance thing????  Are you going to do the Chuck Sullivan tape thing, or be more creative and do the internet thing?  Breaking new ground, breaking faces, breaking hearts, etc.

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Long Distance Training (LDT)....... similar to the IKCA but with my QC & curriculum.  (not for the fient of heart). lol (but you should know that)

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2002)

I'd like to get a look at that program someday.

{hint, hint}  :angel:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

I hear you!


:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (May 4, 2002)

Yeah, me too!  Sounds like lotsa fun!  Lets run him down Dot!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Don't give me that!


----------



## tunetigress (May 4, 2002)

ME?  Working???  Yes GD of course I am working.  And so is the third Cam I have tried.  Hold your breath a little longer while I kick the crap outa Mr Murphy and his stupid Law, and then you will have plenty of work.  Didn't ya know what I've been up to lately? You oughta check in sometime and I'll update you. Hee hee hee.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

You got me there!
:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (May 4, 2002)

Yes, but you will surely make up for it with all the time you are gonna have to spend on this crappy tape, GD.  When I watched my trial run today, even I could correct my own mistakes they were so obvious.  I'm sure you will have a field day.  Unless it makes you wanna run and hide!! LMAO!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

I hope it's not as bad a watching Ricardo go thru the 4, ..... Man, that was a tough one!  

:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (May 5, 2002)

Well GD,  I am afraid I only found two heartening moments in that whole practice tape I made yesterday, lol!   First, I was able (just barely) to fit into my poor old Gi again, which made my day!  I thought it looked way better than my pyjamas, even tho it felt like an 18 hour girdle!  The only other thing that didn't make me gag was the second Bo set I did, Skylight Staff, as I used to know it.  That was the only thing that I taped that didn't look like I was a short-circuiting robot on sedatives.  Well now I know what to practice more anyway.  Only I could make Short Form 2 look that ridiculous!  And Short Form 3,  OMG, I couldn't even get through that one single time without getting lost, so I will either have to leave off Short 3, or hang my head in shame and  ask my 10 year old daughter to help me with it.  She would gloat about that for ages after I am sure, and truthfully, I'd rather wait for you to pick it apart rather than her, she is just too mean.  Yes, I know you are mean too GD, but you ain't got nuthin on this kid, dang she's tough!  She just got another stripe on her belt, and her instructor says she is doing far better now that I'm not there.  Hmmm, go figure!  Yes GD,  you are gonna really have some entertainment when this puppy finally arrives!  All those bad habits to correct once you get up off the floor!  Gee, I hope it is worth the wait!   I bet you are all excited now!   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

We must keep all your dirty laundry private from this point on....... other wise I want a cut of the soap:soapbox: that the readers will be tuning into every day to see if you live or die..... lol:rofl: 

 :asian:


----------

